# Army Painting Challenge - May 2013



## humakt

So this is the beginning of the army painting challenge for this year.

All you need to do is post a picture of the unpainted unit in this thread, and then make sure your post the completed entry before the end of the month. I will post up my first beastman unit later this week as they are not quite built yet.


----------



## Zero Effect

Returning for this one after completing 2012's just! So I'm up for this!

Blog to be constructed as well.

Stepping into the world of Fantasy this time around. The gods have been speaking to me in my dreams.

Tzeentch and Khorne demand my services and that leads me to this, I am working on a Daemons of Chaos army.

The painting of different units and colours will challenge me further in my skills.

First primed unit is
10 Pink Horrors of Tzeentch








Good luck to all that enter this year. Look forward to seeing the forces and armies being painted.

Zero Effect


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

I'll be rocking a unit of templar knights on foot. Pictures to follow.


----------



## Taggerung

Going to do these guys up. There is actually a 9th death rider now as well, not pictured.


----------



## Relise

Here's my first months submission - a Vindi for my Marine Chapter - The Storm Bringers


----------



## Tawa

Whoo! Let's rock!









One squad of 8 Chaos Marines coming up! I'll add a picture later this evening once my magicpicturebox has charged up 

EDIT:









EDIT2: Undercoated. Now, what to do in the meantime....?


----------



## emissaryofdark

starting big, here is my entry for the month of May.
I plan to get all 40 painted!!


I did it just!!! with the base still drying here they are!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Starting small this time with HQ unit, i have a lot of weird shifts this month so lets see how it goes. 

Here is Razmek Bladstruck AKA Old squigbrainz...with his shock attack gun..i know the picture looks weird but his legs are hidden behind the power klaw.


----------



## Khorne's Fist

It was really hard to choose between my SWs, new Tau, or my Flames of War Germans. Considering I'm almost exclusively playing FoW lately, ze germans are in. Probably Tau for next month.

First up, a platoon of wirblewind antiaircraft tanks I need to get done for a tournament weekend after next.


----------



## Jacobite

5 termies, well it will be more like 10 or so but I'm only entering 5 so if shit goes south I don't stumble at the first hurdle.


----------



## Rems

I'm going to be repainting my old Imperial Guard army. Everything's sitting in a big bucket of simple green, stripped and ready to go. 

For this month i'll be painting an infantry squad, pictures to follow soon.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Starting small myself, going to paint up my bike commander (and finish the foot version, but it is half painted already):


----------



## Mossy Toes

Starting with a squad of CSM. With, uh, a few extra plasma gunners so I can run them as Chosen or as basic CSM.


----------



## Bob the Ork

Think I'll start with a regiment of Night Goblins (20)

Got to work out what colours to go with first.


----------



## Logaan

Had a bit of a short three week hiatus from painting as work has totally slayed me recently. Instead of wanting to paint when I get home, I have just wanted to punch holes in walls. During this time, the painting challenge totally slipped my mind. Anyhoo, popped to my local GW after work today and got my first unit; a Gor Herd.


----------



## Septok

Here comes the first unit: Canoptek Wraiths. Sorry for the poor quality, but it'll be much better quality for the final ones (and a lot lighter, this was taken in the darkened den that is my room).

Also, why on earth are they so damn brittle? Might just be the weakness of GW glue, but I've had to reattach parts about 20 times so far. Let's hope some paint will help that...


----------



## Old Man78

This is my effort, spacemarine squad, stripped broken apart (cos I'm a painting mong and have to do it bit by bit) and primed grey cos I'm a weirdo


----------



## bigray023

Ok first up for my World Eaters war band is a squad of Zerkers/CSM Mok. Looks like I need to read up on taking pictures....looks awful, anyways they have with them 2 gunners and Icon of Wrath dude.


----------



## TomG

Finally I get round to doing this! 
Something small this month from me, a tomb spyder.


----------



## Asmodus

*Asmodus 1st entry*

these will be the first of the 12 entries, starting off at the bottom and working up to the characters... hopefully by the time i'm finished the left hand picture will all be nicely full table ready. :victory:


----------



## The_Helghast

Since i failed to get these guys in for the april painting death match because i got 12 days of consecutive work (woooooo money!) i'll do them for my first month of this challenge along with their chimera (because the scheme i have in mind for it is very simple)








(sorry for not doing the first challenge)


----------



## Turnip86

I think I'll be carrying on with my Empire this month as I have a unit of demigryphs ready primed and waiting to be painted. I'd like to continue with my CSMs but I think with the time it'll take to get the unit of raptors put together I might not get them painted up in time!

I'll edit proof pics in during the next couple of days

Edit: And here's the proof pic. Bases are being finished in the next couple of days and I'll be adding some stuff to them to make them more interesting as there's a lot of blank space.


----------



## Barnster

Just a quick one for me this month, A Loremaster. If I get time I'll try and paint up a mage as well. I know work will be manic for me next couple of months so have to start small. 

Have to admit, I love the new HE book

Pic soon


----------



## Logaan

Change of plan for me. I originally planned to paint a Beastman army for the Painting Challenge, as I totally forgot about it, I didn't have time to try out a test miniature. Not at all happy with the first model and the thought of painting these for 12 months is not a happy one.

I now have three weeks to choose a new army and get the first unit painted.

Meh! 

Edit - I am now going for a Daemon Warband.


----------



## The Son of Horus

I feel like it's especially bad that someone who's as focused on painting miniatures as I am has neglected to participate in the Army Painting Challenge. I own a Chapter of Space Marines, which is maybe halfway painted. So I really ought to just enter a single unit a month. 

I'll add a picture to this post later when I settle on what exactly I'll do this month... probably do a Tactical Squad or something.


----------



## Nefrugle

Going to work on my 'Nids and get them completed.

Next up is a Mycetic Spore!


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

ill give this a crack this year.

ill start with something small going with a weird boy


----------



## Tawa

Logaan said:


> Change of plan for me. I originally planned to paint a Beastman army for the Painting Challenge, as I totally forgot about it, I didn't have time to try out a test miniature. Not at all happy with the first model and the thought of painting these for 12 months is not a happy one.


I swear I'm not laughing.....


----------



## KarnalBloodfist

Will be starting off w/ an old school metal WoC chariot:



Just need to get me a chariot base.


----------



## LegionThree

Unless I missed something Im assuming I can jump into this starting this month? If so heres what Ive got.


----------



## Tawa

LegionThree said:


> Unless I missed something Im assuming I can jump into this starting this month?


Yup, this is the first month so you're good to go. Good luck! :so_happy:


----------



## LegionThree

Well thank you, and may I say... Nailed it!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza

Before:









After:


----------



## Nordicus

I just finished one guy this Sunday (May 5th), but I have no proof that I started him Thursday (May 2nd) though  

Just in case the dark gods (read: moderators) smile on me, here he is:









I can totally understand if you don't qualify this. New to this competition, so never thought of taking a screenshot the day I assembled him to proof that he wasn't painted before. I do have a screenshot of my uploading the picture to Facebook this sunday though, if that helps? 

Good luck to everyone here!


----------



## Magpie_Oz

:goodpost:

Nice work mate, really nice


----------



## LegionThree

Your lord looks good, that cape has some amazing variations in the red.


----------



## humakt

Here is my prepainted figures. Very poor picture but good enough. A unit of gors.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

This is my first entry(s) Im doing the Ellyrian Reavers first I will post pics up later!


----------



## TomG

Before.



And here it is finished.







Good luck to all those entering :victory:


----------



## Finnbot

Inquisitor Lok and co.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Thought I hada pre pic of my entry for this month, started on them and decided I should check, and of course, no pic. Need to take one now, they are primered and the flesh is started so I hope they are good to go. Pic to follow.

Added:


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Khorne's Fist said:


> First up, a platoon of wirblewind antiaircraft tanks I need to get done for a tournament weekend after next.


Got these guys finished for a tournament last Sunday. They came out pretty nice in the end I think.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Khorne's Fist said:


> Got these guys finished for a tournament last Sunday. They came out pretty nice in the end I think.


Very nice indeed!


----------



## Tawa

Khorne's Fist said:


> Got these guys finished for a tournament last Sunday. They came out pretty nice in the end I think.


Ooh, lovely stuff! :so_happy:


----------



## bigray023

Just got laid off and will probably have to move states to chase down some work. Hopefully I can get this one squad finished before packing up the house. Timing is horrible!


----------



## LegionThree

Sorry to hear that ray. Best of luck to you in the new job hunt.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Finally made a start, about 1/4 of the way through 3 guys. So I'm .75% of the way finished!


----------



## Boc

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Finally made a start, about 1/4 of the way through 3 guys. So I'm .75% of the way finished!


Way to suck :laugh:

...wait... I haven't done shit... dammit


----------



## Barnster

Finished up my loremaster, Have to admit I didn't enjoy painting him up, High elves don't suite my traditional dirty grimy approach to painting, going to be a steep learning curve 

Before










After


----------



## Finnbot

Finished off Inquisitor Lok.

Here it is:


----------



## Bubblematrix

I try every year, let's see if I can keep it up this time


----------



## Relise

Vindicator finished 😃
Before:








After:


----------



## bigray023

Well like I said over in the monthly challenge I wanted to do a squad of 10 but circumstances will only let me do 8. Hopefully I will be able to continue next month without having to use a freebie.


----------



## humakt

Some good looking pieces to start the challenge off. 

I am going to drop out. Another project has come up which I will be devoting my time too, which means my painting will be sporadic. Don't worry I will still be running the challenge, I just won't be taking part.


----------



## Chaosftw

I am going to give this an honest effort this year.... I do suffer from 



but we shall see how this goes.

I am going to start with My DA Terminator Lord (count as Belial):


----------



## Asmodus

*First Finished Unit.*

First finished unit. poor camera, will try harder next time.


----------



## Kreuger

*10x Chaos Cultists*

I'm going to take a crack at the painting comp again this year. I just started grad school so I'm not making wagers on whether I'll make it all the way through again.

So this month I'm starting pretty moderately 10 chaos cultists.


Chaos_cultists_before_2013-05-23 by the warped forge, on Flickr


----------



## The Son of Horus

*Edit* 

I derped and posted my May Painting Deathmatch entry here earlier. However, I have also been working on my Lions Rampant, and have made a new Chapter Master model. The photos aren't great, unfortunately, but meh.


----------



## Logaan

Had lots of distractions this month so have fallen behind. However, I may have turned it around with a caffeine fuelled day of painting yesterday. 

It may be close but, by jingo, I intend to get this unit finished.


----------



## Tawa

Logaan said:


> Had lots of distractions this month so have fallen behind. However, I may have turned it around with a caffeine fuelled day of painting yesterday.
> 
> It may be close but, by jingo, I intend to get this unit finished.


I'm nowhere near close to finishing at the minute so I'm going to have to burn one of my RL cards in the first bloody month :cray:
I'll post up a picture of how far I've got when I can.

I'll be back next month with a fresh entry though! I will do this challenge! k:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

Not sure I will get my captain finished...I did some extra conversion work on the bike because I wasn't happy with it. Unfortunately, the humidity has been through the roof here, so I have been wary of putting paint down. Crossing my fingers to get it done this week though.


----------



## Logaan

Tawa said:


> I'm nowhere near close to finishing at the minute so I'm going to have to burn one of my RL cards in the first bloody month :cray:
> I'll post up a picture of how far I've got when I can.
> 
> I'll be back next month with a fresh entry though! I will do this challenge! k:


That's the spirit bro! :so_happy:

Its going to be a close run this, I think 4 days to complete the rest of the unit may be a tad ambitious.....


----------



## Tawa

Logaan said:


> Its going to be a close run this, I think 4 days to complete the rest of the unit may be a tad ambitious.....


Keep chugging that milk bro! We can't both fluff the first month! :shok:


----------



## Jacobite

Woot got my entry done. Don't know if I'll get the other 11 guys I wanted to done this month but I got the 5 I said I would done and thats what counts!

(Project log will be updated with individual pics etc later tonight)










Go on, just try to secede...


----------



## Nordicus

Those look damn ace mate - Really good job on those termies!


----------



## Septok

This month's entries: Canoptek Wraiths. A genuine challenge in painting, just because they're a) time consuming and b) (Spoilered for rage)

TOO GOD DAMN FIDDLY AND PRONE TO BREAK IF YOU SO MUCH AS LET A SPECK OF DUST LAND ON ONE OF ITS GODDAMN ARM THINGS.


I have more pictures, if needs be. I'll be starting a project log next month, and they'll all go on there (even the ones where they've got red eyes and are gurning uncontrollably). Well, the attachments died. Here are some proper ones:





















And apparently they've died too. Spoilered, attachments are back. Sorry for the stupidly huge post. Oh, and apparently the attachments are working. I'm confused now.


----------



## Old Man78

MY wee effort, not based yet as I cannot decide how to do them,so plain grey base for the moment, no chapter icon as they are home brew and I have to work out how to do my own transfers!


----------



## Logaan

Real Life card for me.

Any energy I had left to finish what I need has been zapped by work and I am not going to complete the unit.

Work - gets in the way of painting.

Luckily, next months project is a single character


----------



## Tawa

Logaan said:


> Real Life card for me.
> 
> Any energy I had left to finish what I need has been zapped by work and I am not going to complete the unit.
> 
> Work - gets in the way of painting.
> 
> Luckily, next months project is a single character


Noooo!!!! Not both of us! 
Eeh, likewise. I intend to pick up DV tomorrow and paint the Lord next month


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Oldman78 said:


> MY wee effort, not based yet as I cannot decide how to do them,so plain grey base for the moment, no chapter icon as they are home brew and I have to work out how to do my own transfers!


Exceptionally neat and tidy job Andy. You got the white very smooth. Well done.


----------



## Kreuger

This month has come and gone and its a real life card for me. I'll keep trying but I suspect I won't make the cut-off for the year. 

The addition of grad school to an already full schedule has left me little time for any recreation.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

I did it just in time.


----------



## LegionThree

Don't know why but every time that I sat down to work on these fellows something happened. Either I wanted to paint something else, work on terrain or just not paint them. But here they are with a few hours to spare.


----------



## humakt

I will be closing this thread on Monday 3rd June in the morning (UK time).


----------



## Old Man78

Khorne's Fist said:


> Exceptionally neat and tidy job Andy. You got the white very smooth. Well done.



Haha the white was a pain in the arse and the poor quality photo makes the white look that bit smoother, when I put the plog up I'll start accessorising the troops with ammo pouches pistols etc


----------



## Mossy Toes

humakt said:


> I will be closing this thread on Monday 3rd June in the morning (UK time).


Oh whew I was afraid it would be midnight tonight UK-wise or something (ie 2 hours from now, if I've done my math right)


----------



## ntaw

LegionThree, that's an interesting take on Sanguinary Guard models. What colours did you use to get there?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

humakt said:


> I will be closing this thread on Monday 3rd June in the morning (UK time).


You beautiful man. I've got my first two days off in two weeks over the weekend so will actually be able to finish!


----------



## LegionThree

NTAW I started with a Krylon ultra flat tan spray. Washed it in Agrax Earthshade and then used Kommando Khaki to dry brush it. Put on some bronze here some yellows there and lots of blood drops. I think it came out pretty good, I wasn't a fan of the super shiny bronzes. This way they still stand out but aren't glaring. What do you think good change?


----------



## Chaosftw

Hey everyone!

So I think my upload to photobucket from my phone worked so here is the img:









Thanks!
Chaosftw


----------



## ntaw

LegionThree said:


> NTAW I started with a Krylon ultra flat tan spray. Washed it in Agrax Earthshade and then used Kommando Khaki to dry brush it. Put on some bronze here some yellows there and lots of blood drops. I think it came out pretty good, I wasn't a fan of the super shiny bronzes. This way they still stand out but aren't glaring. What do you think good change?


It looks good, though it doesn't look gold. It might just be the picture, but it looks more like the browns that you said. That's what stuck out about it to me, they are almost desert camo. I like that it's different.


----------



## KjellThorngaard

Last minute entry, finally finished those pesky archers. Tryning to remodel a kitchen and paint minis is an adventure... Sorry for the sucky pics, but I have no time to try harder.

Ten High Elf Archers. There is one extra from the original six I painted about two years ago. I think they match well.


----------



## infernalcaretaker

Drop Pod this month... its only taken me 2.5 years to get round to painting my Iron Hands!!!

Before:










After:





Just transfers and varnish to add now! Huzzah!


----------



## Zero Effect

Not a good start for the challenge, RLC for me please.

Will get these Horrors done in June, that is a promise!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

infernalcaretaker said:


> Drop Pod this month... its only taken me 2.5 years to get round to painting my Iron Hands!!!
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just transfers and varnish to add now! Huzzah!


Loving that effect in the lower portion! 

I think i'm going to have to play a RLC. Being ill this weekend, along with my brush and white paint deciding it's a good time to go horrible means I won't be able to finish the unit to a satisfactory standard. I hate white. 

I'm going to go nap, then might give it one last ditch effort to get the unit finished before tomorrow.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Here is my entry of 5 Ellyrian reavers, the pictures ain't great so I will add more tomorrow in the sunshiiine!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper

Had a good power nap, a bath and some indian, and managed to bust out the rest of the unit to an acceptable standard. I'll go back and add further details later on, but they'll do for now:










This is the best photo I can do for the moment, it being night time and all  I'll add some better lighted photos to my log tomorrow!


----------



## bigray023

bigray023 said:


> Well like I said over in the monthly challenge I wanted to do a squad of 10 but circumstances will only let me do 8. Hopefully I will be able to continue next month without having to use a freebie.


Did these pics from back on page 6 show up? Because Boc let me know that the ones I posted in the May monthly challenge never showed up. Am hoping it didn't happen to both posts :/


----------



## humakt

Thats your lot for the month. The June thread is now open.


----------

